# dead index finger technique



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

I don't know what it's really called but I'm intrigued by Gatemouth Brown's approach to playing.
1) he often seems to be hitting the strings with his right hand as much as plucking them
2) he's usually capoed
3) he almost never frets with his index finger -- it tends to hang out behind the capo


Fella sure could play. But I wonder what's with the index finger. Maybe if I stopped using mine…


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Right hand is alot like jeff beck...viva! No pick required


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

I just watched the doc on Carmine Street Guitars. A guy had the same issue with the middle finger on his fretting hand. It was due to an injury. After months of little progress on physiotherapy, he just decided to play around it.


----------



## AJ6stringsting (Mar 12, 2006)

Doug Gifford said:


> I don't know what it's really called but I'm intrigued by Gatemouth Brown's approach to playing.
> 1) he often seems to be hitting the strings with his right hand as much as plucking them
> 2) he's usually capoed
> 3) he almost never frets with his index finger -- it tends to hang out behind the capo
> ...


The second video, is killer ..... Wow , a Jazzy side to Clarence Gatemouth and Roy Clark was equally awesome !!!!
I love how they just blended into each other, complementing each other without stepping on each other's toes !!!!


----------

